# my first ar!



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Yesterday I went to a local gun shop with my cousin. He was a marine for years, so he knows guns. I just wanted a cheaper ar 15 since I've never owned one before. I liked the dpms orecle, he didn't care for it, he didn't like the fact it didn't have any slop when you twisted the gun. He said you want a little, especially since I don't clean it much. We looked at the smith and Wesson m&p sport 2. He was impressed by it, for how much it was. 649. 
Well I ended up bying it. Went home and shot it, shoots good and is comfy. I'm excited to get my scope on it, with a new gas block, so I can put off set open sights on it to. 
Anyone no of any good off set iron sights? I found a few, but mostly look junky.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION OF AR RIFLES!!!!!

never heard that you wanted slop in an AR

i try to find the tightest fitting ones when i buy them

on my recent build i went with a Mega Arms lower because it has a screw in the lower to remove slop from between the lower and upper receivers

to me that logic just doesnt seem... well logical

would you buy a bolt gun that had slop in the bolt when locked up?

jm2cw on that

enjoy your new rifle,your going to love the platform

you will more than likely find things you dont like about the gun and want to change things like the hand guard,pistol grip,butt stock etc. most folks usually do.

but i would recomend before doing that buy lots of mags and ammo

then there is always the want of a new caliber

there are a lot of options for upper assy's that will let you change calibers quickly

remove to pins,then swap out the upper onto the existing lower and wha lah

youve got a different caliber rifle that quickly


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I started with one, thought that'll be it. I now have one in .22 lr, .223 Wylde, 25-45 Sharps, two in 6.8 SPC and have just built one in 7.62x39. I have built all but the M&P 15-22, and have rebuilt most of them several times changing one thing or another. It's like a grown up Lego set. Yes, I have a problem.

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I started with one, thought that'll be it. I now have one in .22 lr, 5.56, 25-45 Sharps, two in 6.8 SPC and have just built one in 7.62x39. I have built all but the M&P 15-22, and have rebuilt most of them several times changing one thing or another. It's like a grown up Lego set. Yes, I have a problem.
> 
> :hunter:


the only problem us AR owners have

is lake of money to keep up with what we want lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, I agree with the Marine. A little slop will not hurt and in real life situations, the slop will offset the dirt that might get on the rifle or even a 1911. most custom 1911 are very tight but with them also I prefer a little slop. Its true that a very tight Ar or 1911 might be a bit more accurate, but if you want them for defense I will take the slop over the tighter versions, but I am not talking a lot of slop, lol JMO though


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Love My AR!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed, Ed. A military man knows that tight tolerances in actions can jam easier than those with free play. Probably not so much of an issue with an owner that tends to keep things clean and who avoids crawling around in the sand and mud. Some of the best battle guns, such as the AK 47 and its SKS predecessor, are of that nature.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

That is exactly how he put it, understand that I figured its probably a good idea since I always end up getting grass and sticks in them. I'm not using it to shoot 400 yards either, for that I have a Remington 700. It's a super accurate gun, my favorite gun I own.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats... What no pictures?


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a buddy of mine recently bought his first AR

S&W M&P sport II

we were shooting @ 100 yds,at tannerite

he was doing ok with it but never hit the tannerite,only ha iron sights on it.handed it to me and asked if i wanted to try it

well i never say no to shooting a gun,so i grabbed it and squeezed off one round and blew the tannerite up. lol

he looked at me and said " well i guess the sites are on,your an a-hole lol"

dont think he liked the fact i shot his gun better than he did

i told him its all in the amount you practice.hes only been shooting a short time,and i have been shooting for many many years.

they are good guns,especially at the entry level


----------

